# Wanted Folding Bike



## R.A (27 Jul 2009)

I am looking for a folding bike to replace my car. I live in London and am looking for a folding bike with 16" wheels. Ideally a Mezzo, Dahon or Brompton. 

Also any advice on a good bike shop/website that might do one for a reasonable price.

Hope someone can help. 

Thank you.


----------



## urbanfatboy (26 Oct 2009)

still?


----------



## Titanium (26 Oct 2009)

Hi. I have a Birdy folding bike for sale. £490. Really nice bike but I'm just not using it any more. It has 8 gears and comes with it's own back-pack style carrying bag. The rack is handy for lashing a holdall or briefcase on.
Just in case you wanted to get in touch, use either Cardiff (029) 2111 3166 or 07948 164188. Email is penarth1(at)hotmail(dot)com
Bye for now. Mark.


----------

